# Cups for gaggia classic



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

the cup clearance on the classic is about as low as you get, anyone know of any cups that fit under ?

does a shallower drip tray fit from another model ?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Most 2-oz cups will fit, such as shotglasses sold by the espresso suppliers, Bodum Pavina double-walled glasses, the small Butlers.de cups that I use, and I assume ACF espresso cups.

However another solution is to consider whether you are likely eventually to switch to a bottomless portafilter, and if you are, go ahead and make that purchase. Without the spouts there's a lot more clearance.


----------



## Dunbrewing (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes Brun I know where your comming from, you have to tip the glasses to one side to remove your shot, I was wondering if anyone has found a supplier that works with Gaggia's


----------



## CreativeMumma (Mar 26, 2018)

did you come up with anything? i"m having the same problem!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I suppose it depends on how thick your scales are, but most espresso cups fit under. Are you using bigger cups? I use inker and Acme espresso cups and they fit under with my scales. The spouts fit inside the top of the cup but I can just about manage to move the cup and scales out when I'm done. That's the shape you need to fit under, unless you are using a bottomless portafilter which will give you a bit more clearance?

A shallower drip tray would be ideal.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

CreativeMumma said:


> did you come up with anything? i"m having the same problem!


Welcome,

You chose a mighty old thread to resurrect here! The rhinowares shot pitcher has a nice low height which should fit nicely. As kitkat has already mentioned, a naked portafilter and/or shallow driptray can also help.


----------



## CreativeMumma (Mar 26, 2018)

thank you. I don't think i'm ready/skilled enough for a bottomless portafilter yet. is it possible to get a shallower drip tray? i have a pre 2015 classic


----------



## poppa (Nov 11, 2017)

This sort of thing fits too, shallow mugs for if you are making coffee with milk/foam: https://www.johnlewis.com/house-by-john-lewis-eat-375ml-cappuccino-cup-white/p3027480


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

CreativeMumma said:


> thank you. I don't think i'm ready/skilled enough for a bottomless portafilter yet. is it possible to get a shallower drip tray? i have a pre 2015 classic


You'd be surpriaed how much easier it is to learn with a bottomless portafilter. It lets you know about channeling/poor shot prep so much better than a spouted one.


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

My Gaggia Classic (older model), fits Bodum Pavina espresso cups and Loveramics flat white and cappuccino cups. The Loveramics cups fit with a scale underneath. The Bodum ones need to be tilted to fit.

If you did get a shallower drip tray, you'd need a longer downpipe too surely?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

SamUK said:


> My Gaggia Classic (older model), fits Bodum Pavina espresso cups and Loveramics flat white and cappuccino cups. The Loveramics cups fit with a scale underneath. The Bodum ones need to be tilted to fit.
> 
> If you did get a shallower drip tray, you'd need a longer downpipe too surely?


Ideally yes but people have Heath Robinsoned it with a bit of drinking straw before.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Someone on here makes shallow drip trays for the Classic from a 3D printer which fits the existing SS insert.

I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Here it is:-

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568-15mm-(Slim)-Drip-Trays-for-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

The metal drip tray sold by Gaggia is half the normal height...

http://www.gaggia.uk.com/manualmachines.htm#!/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Drip-Tray-for-Classic/p/65656223/category=3540309&forcescroll=true


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> The metal drip tray sold by Gaggia is half the normal height...
> 
> http://www.gaggia.uk.com/manualmachines.htm#!/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Drip-Tray-for-Classic/p/65656223/category=3540309&forcescroll=true


Oooooooo quite like this.....but ouch the cost!


----------



## SamUK (Apr 18, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Oooooooo quite like this.....but ouch the cost!


That's 40% of what I paid for my classic!


----------



## JohnnyVirgil (Mar 1, 2018)

These fit nicely. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L10VPEC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

£50 for a drip tray?!


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 7, 2020)

jj-x-ray said:


> ChiangMaiKevin said:
> 
> 
> > The metal drip tray sold by Gaggia is half the normal height...
> ...


 Not pretty, but it works!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Lindsay said:


> ...Not pretty, *but it works*!...


 ...and that's all that matters....loved the piccie :classic_smile:


----------

